# Discus Dream



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

I started this tank when i moved in July. It's now going on almost 3 months. I also started a thread about the tank called MY 90 ONLY 1 MONTH OLD but thought i should start new and update.

The dilema I have been facing the last 4 weeks is slow growth of most of my plants, especially my red plants. After researching and putsing around I raised my tek light 6 more inches away from the surface and am in the process of finding 2 10000k to replace 2 of the six 6500K T5 bulbs. Its almost as though my lights were burning my plants and in response they deviated away from the light by either growing downwards or staying as close the the gravel as possible. Pics followed to show the slow growth and deep red coloration of the plants affected. Whereas bacopa and sag. are not affected at all.



















A sword that once grew leaves a foot out of the water!














































Excuse the fuzzy pictures as i have a bit of algae growing on the glass. Hopefully the UV that i just hooked up will help. It only took me 3 days to hook up due to the fact that Coralife UV sterilizers break and are a huge pain to find replacement parts at Home Depot.


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

The update after moving my light and adding a few new plants...
































































ENJOY and comments always welcome.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Your tank is looking good. I like the crypts in the foreground, they make a nice contrast. If you want the moss to attach to the wood it helps to tie it firmly to the wood. 

Your discus are beautiful! How many do you have?


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

I have 6 discus for now, always looking for healthy new ones to add. Right now one is a little sick which is why i spent all that time to hook up my UV. Hoping that will help and it gets its appetite back.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

That looks really nice. I like the wisteria foreground


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

How do you get the wisteria to stay so low? Was that because of the high-light issue you had before or do you trim it hard very often? I have some wisteria and I'd like to toy with it as a foreground. 

Very nice scape, by the way!  I recognized the "trees" right away from your other thread.

-Dave


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

The wisteria was originally planted in the middle next to a sword and yes with my hight light it grew to the front and formed the carpet. Never actually had to trim it but will trim any stems that try to grow upwards to keep the carpet look. If you try just planting the wisteria in front or in a open area with room to grow you might be able to form your carpet along with triming any stems growing upward. I originally tried HC about 4 times to grow where the wisteria is, but gave up since i couldnt get the HC to stay planted or spread and the wisteria looks great IMO.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

peteski312 said:


> the wisteria looks great IMO.


I agree...and easier to deal with than tiny foreground plantlets. 
Thanks for the info!

-Dave


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

It's definately time for an update! I'm very fortunate to have a girlfriend that loves photograghy and has a Nikon D40. She even helps me with the settings. We set the ISO/sensitivity to HI and kept the shutter/flash off. The first tank pic was shot with 4 of 6 lights on and the rest were taken with 2of 6 lights on. Let me know ehat you think?

I'm surprised at how many changes I have made since the last update. Between moving and adding plants and switching to Flourish, tuning my photoperiod and of course adding 3 new adult discus that are EPIC. I think I caught a perfect time to take the pics. Enjoy!





































I really like the mix between the 3 stems here. H. Sunset, H. Green and L. Peruensis


----------



## wonword (Apr 10, 2008)

its looking beautiful! a small amount of moss attached to the driftwood on the right would top it off i think!


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

good advice wonword!


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

It has only been 17 days since my last update but the growth is amazing, I've even done a major trim and still. My secret is FLOURISH and 24 hr CO2. For many years i swore by kent pro and freshwater plant ferts. As you can see by the updates Flourish is the way to go, plus i had to dose 30 ml of both products and flourish contains all the nutrients of the 2 kent products in one bottle and am only dosing a 1/4 of the amount, saving some money makes me happy. With the fert switch i also experimented with switching to 24 hr CO2 and am very happy with this also. Along with a more gradual light transition and schedule, I beleive I have come to a great balance after many trials and errors.

Full tank shot










Ambulia, a bit fuzzy but has a great red in the stem










E. Stellatus new stems, noticed these about a week ago. Not until i moved the plant to stronger light did it start to show potential. These new shoots are now almost 4 inches.










E. Stellatus. Moved gently to the left to give new stems more light to grow.










Lagenandra Meeboldii Pink. When i saw this plant in a pic of Aaron Ts tank I told myself that as soon as I find it forsale it will be mine. got this from Krisw but unfortunately living in cold weather the leaves melted. Its making a comeback and right in the middle of the pic you can see the new shoot growing.










H corymbosa with great red in the stem










Kleinier Bar sword sending its second branch out. thinking of snipping both off to alow the mother to grow larger.









rotala indica making a comeback after i made the mistake of overdosing iron. Went from everyday to 2 times per week.










And lastly E. Quad(broad leaf chain sword). This plant is awesome and was fortunate to get my hands on some from TexGal.










ENJOY!


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice. Your discus are incredible. Im sure you spend the same countless hours on your tank as I do. Keep it looking good.


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

More than a hobby to me. Doesnt help that I walk past a stare into the tank countless times per day.


----------



## utricseb (Dec 28, 2006)

Didn't know you can make carpets with wisteria, that looks great. I have to try that sometime.


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

lol, thats exactly how I am. Its more of an addiction really. 



Hi, my name is Derek and I'm addicted to fish...


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

It is funny how i keep my bar money and fish tank money together. the more plants I buy the less beer I drink. Surprising considering I am from Wisconsin


My name is Peter and I'm a Plantaholic


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

The wisteria carpet wasn't intended, just happened and i love it. Started as a bunch and just spread like crazy. My original intention was HC, that didnt work.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Your tank look incredible, i especially liked the two tall driftwood. Your discus looks awesome!! though i doubt i ever get them because they seem to be quite harder to care for then average tropical fish.


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

if you can handle 2 water changes per week then you can handle discus. They are not as hard as you think they are, although they are absolutely beautiful in person. I am fortunate to have living art(my lfs) 20 mins away which is where i hand picked my discus.... and plants.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking great! Much growth. Don't know what you're gonna do with it all when it all takes off!!!


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

Update time. I have started dry dosing with EI and have had great success for the last 2 weeks. With my 90 gallon I am dosing 3x a week 3/4 tsp Potassium Nitrate, 1/4 Mono Potassium Phosphate and 1/4 CSM + B. Considering I thought that flourish was all that I thought I needed for the past 5 yrs. Its disappointing to know I wasted so much time under fertilizing this tank. Replaced 4 of 6 t5HO bulbs and upgraded to a 5 lb co2 tank and milwaukee regulator. The Hygros are filling out great and my ambulia is officially a weed. ENJOY


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

You're looking good there, Pete! Congrats on figuring out the fertilizer situation.


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

Anyone have trouble growing Red Rubin swords in high light? I have purchased 3 XL swords over the years and have had trouble keeping the plant from dwarfing.


----------

